# Toronto Subs Needed



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Please PM or email with equipment, insurance, area that you work out of, what you would like per hour of work, and any other commitments that you currently have.

We work from Don Mills to Oshawa and from Lawerence to 9th line.

Thanks

Jon

[email protected]


----------

